# Wire for trolling motor



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Kinda simple question.what size gauge wire to run from front of boat" trolling" motor to battery in back of boat.roughly 18 ft. I'm guessing 8 guage?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Depends how many amps really. 8ga. seem ok up to 50 or so amps at that length. I think 6ga would be a better fit for that length, especially if your amp draw is going to be on the higher end(50-65).

Love this site for wire and connectors. they'll do the ends however you ask them for a charge.

http://www.genuinedealz.com/


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree go with the 6 ga, it's always better to go heavier than you need to reduce heat with amp draw. Especially over longer distances.

If you don't know how to do a quality crimp, or have the correct crimping tool, let the supplier do them for you. This is a place most often of failure with electrical connections in a marine application.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just remember that the entire length of the circuit needs to be considered when matching amp load to wire size. So at an 18' distance you'd have a 36' circuit. 8 gauge wire would cover you up to a 30' circuit for a 40 amp load. 6 gauge would be a better and safer choice, and 6 gauge will cover you up to a 50' circuit with a 50 amp load.

Here's a link to a chart showing recommended wire sizes for different amp loads and their circuit lengths. The lengths given are for the entire circuit.

http://assets.bluesea.com/files/resources/newsletter/images/DC_wire_selection_chartlg.jpg


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I ran 20' of 6 gauge and had them make all the connections, even had them make the little wires to connect all three batteries to make 36 volts, i also had the breaker put in the harness. I believe I bought everything at boatwire.com. I called them first and told them what I was doing and they walked me through it, very simple and was cheaper than if I went out and bought everything myself. If I remember right it was $120 for everything. Pm me if you need more info


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Depends how many amps really. 8ga. seem ok up to 50 or so amps at that length. I think 6ga would be a better fit for that length, especially if your amp draw is going to be on the higher end(50-65).
> 
> Love this site for wire and connectors. they'll do the ends however you ask them for a charge.
> 
> http://www.genuinedealz.com/


Let's assume worst case amperage demand so you will have a 24v 80# trolling motor with maximum draw close to 60 amps (36v draw less max amps). this will serve s the basis form discussion below.

I second the motion for 6 awg tinned marine grade wire. Why worry about voltage drop if you can buy heavier 6 gauge ($1.32/ft) for a few more bucks compared 8awg. I also purchased wire, lugs, shrink tubes through genuinedealz on eBay for quick delivery. I used a cheap eBay $13 crimper that you hit with a hammer a few times. Before ordering lugs, measure all your threaded studs. I found 5/16" on my batteries, 1/4" on my minnkota 60 amp breaker and heavy duty battery tender plug. Follow manufacturers recommendations for wire size, breaker capacity, and plug rating. Many plugs don't have 60amp ratings. Note that the wire coming out of your trolling motor may be different size (thinner); My new terrova has 10 awg (I cut off the worthless 3/16" lugs) so order your lugs according to stud and wire size for good fitting connections. Get a few extra lugs if you plan to crimp and solder. I messed one up overheating the tin coated lug with propane torch and couldn't get the electric grade solder with flux to stick. I used shrink tubes to cleanly cover a portion of the lugs and exposed wire where stripped back or melted back filling lug with solder.

I have all my wires/connections/hardware connected to my new Terrova on work bench. Now I'm getting supplies to cleanup starting battery wires in stern with a Blue Sea 5026 ST Blade Fuse Block (12 circuits) and a perko switch for the many accessory circuits (FF's, console service, bilge, livewell pump, controlking, vhf, and more that I haven't figured out but will have LABELED. I'm getting all new proper sized lugs and soldering/shrink tubing every one. Main motor, kicker, service to perko switch/fuse block will be only wires to starting battery. Good winter project to collect all the required pieces/parts after planning, measuring.

OK, maybe too much info, but hope it helps someone out.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

12V 55lb thrust.so 6 will work?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

6ga and heres my fav trolling motor plug. Rated up to 100a

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tender-027-0004-BK-Trolling-Connector/dp/B002UCLJG0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423862185&sr=8-1&keywords=battery+tender+trolling+motor"]Amazon.com: Battery Tender 027-0004-BK Black Power Connect Trolling Motor D/C Connector: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@418-XIaTVnL[/ame]


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I also use http://www.genuinedealz.com/ for all my boat wiring. Good prices and fast turnaround.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Vibe, I have a 17' with the same elect. 12v 55lb. Ran 6ga and it worked well. Listen to MassilonBuckeye and get that plug. My Marinco plug tends to get warm and will be replaced in the spring.
EB


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.got the 6 ga at lowes.now to figure out how im gonna mount trolling motor on openbow.cuz i cant put my arm underneath bow to tighten bolts


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Trher is a "T" shaped rubber mount that does not require access under the bow. I have them on my boat for the last 10yrs. with no problems. I am pretty sure that I got them through cabellas or bass pro catalog. I think they were originally under motorguide . All you do is drill the hole and push the slall end through...then as you tighten the mounting screw , the bottom expands and pulls up against the bottom of your deck.
EB


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the only mistake you made getting 6 ga wire was getting it at lowes. you really should have spent the extra money and got marine grade wire. it is tin coated and has better resistance to corrosion. and its just better for the marine environment.
sherman


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with Sherman, you NEED to have the marine tinned wire, anything else like you got from Lowes WILL corrode.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

*stainless toggle bolts is what im gonna use to achor the base.the 6 guage i got is marine grade.corrosian resistant...so it says.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally wouldn't worry about whether or not the wire is a marine grade or not. Outdoor extension cords aren't made from marine grade wiring and I have some that are 30 years old that have seen far more harsh conditions than the inside of a boat will ever see. No signs of corrosion on any of them. As long as the insulation is of good thickness, you'll be good to go.

A saltwater environment would be a different story.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Vibe if it lasts you the next 3-5 years or more you got your money out of it. 

Bassme, I pretty much agree with you but I've got a tendency to over build things. That said if I were going to spend the time to do this job I'd buy the best that there is and only do it once. That said who knows if you will ever have your boat in a salt environment? Lately I've had the Gulf Coast calling my name


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

vibe said:


> *stainless toggle bolts is what im gonna use to achor the base.the 6 guage i got is marine grade.corrosian resistant...so it says.


that sounds great. you should have nothing to worry about.

as for extension cords they are ac current and a boat is dc current. don't ask me why but you hardly ever see ac corrode but its really a problem with any dc device. as a matter of fact I have read to turn of the power to your electronics in your boat or the connectors can corrode. just my 1 1/2 cents worth, LOL.
sherman


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I made 2 - 18', 8 ga., bought everything from local NAPA store, they put the connectors on and everything, $80 bucks 4 years ago


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

jeffk said:


> I made 2 - 18', 8 ga., bought everything from local NAPA store, they put the connectors on and everything, $80 bucks 4 years ago


Here is the place I get all my cables from. Very good price, fast shipping, and quality assembly. www.gregsmarinewiresupply.com, the same cables as above can be had for around $43 +shipping


----------

